# Now sorted. Ultegra 6600 rear derailleur medium cage



## gareth01244 (21 Jun 2018)

Realise that this is a long stretch but does any one have one of the above that they would like to sell?
Thanks


----------



## Kernow_T (22 Jun 2018)

6700?


----------



## gareth01244 (22 Jun 2018)

Thanks but I have found via another cycling forum a NOS 6600 one. I really didnt hold out much hope and thought i would have to go down the route of using a 6700 version.


----------

